# SA is NOT A BIG DEAL !!!



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Today,my 2nd psychiatrist told me SA is not a big deal ,she had me believed it..Start enjoying your hobbies,meet friends ,make new ones,travel anywhere,do anything you want that pleases you !


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Well then, let me just get right on that


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Haunty said:


> Well then, let me just get right on that


Great


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I'd had known that years ago then I wouldn't have wasted all these years being nervous and scared to talk to women.


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow i`ve never heard that before!! I`m cured.


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

It doesn't sound like social anxiety isn't a big deal, more you are no longer effected by it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Of course it's not to people like her. She and other normal people aren't affected by it day in and day out to where it ruins her life. :lol 
She's a psychiatrist - she studied psychology for years so she knows what to say and how to say it to make people believe her. I hope she did help you, though! That would be wonderful.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Unfortunately it is to me. I've lost soo much because of it that I can not consider it to not be a big deal. Wife left me, and everything else I had going for me is gone.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it is a big deal when it's severe, it's a BIGGER deal when you have SA and another mental disorder


----------



## pillz and pillz (Sep 4, 2012)

> Start enjoying your hobbies,meet friends ,make new ones,travel anywhere,do anything you want that pleases you !


yea SA kinda gets in the way of that


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

No big deal? Oh.
I'm going to go enjoy life now.
Probably going to hit up a couple of clubs this weekend, get drunk with some random people I'll meet, and call them the next day and do it all over again.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

she should have told me that before i killed 2 people tonight....


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you all.I agree with everyone's opinion..but,till how long are you all gonna think like this? We must change our thinking process sooner or later,even if its difficult but nothing is difficult unless we try.I am not going to think or get worried about SA anymore.I am moving out of my comfort zone,going to face rejections.But,I'm not just going to give in no matter what.I'm not going to let win my any irrational thoughts because they simply don't exist.This is my new thought.I'd basically consider it as a triumph after what happened today.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Great, let's go tell all the depressed people to just lighten up a little bit!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Plus most of you are having some beautiful quotes and signatures ..


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

targetbuddy said:


> Great, let's go tell all the depressed people to just lighten up a little bit!


Yepp..That's why I shared my thought


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> Today,my 2nd psychiatrist told me SA is not a big deal ,she had me believed it..Start enjoying your hobbies,meet friends ,make new ones,travel anywhere,do anything you want that pleases you !


hey next time don't pay her consultation fee..nd tell her that money is nt a big deal lol..she is gonna withdraw her statement..just kidding..i think she is partially correct we need to get of of our comfort zone and try to enjoy life but it is n't easy as saying..well i think she meant that shyness and anxiety should not stop us from enjoying life and chasing our dreams.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lovin the positivty santosh, my braddah. Just need soem advice on HOW to think fo it as no big deal and HOW to get out and enjoy them hobbies! Tell su more!


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

How exactly did she manage to convince you to do all this? Have you been going out and doing it all? I'm curious.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Temujin said:


> How exactly did she manage to convince you to do all this? Have you been going out and doing it all? I'm curious.


Yes,I've been going out a lot than I used to.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lovin the positivty santosh, my braddah. Just need soem advice on HOW to think fo it as no big deal and HOW to get out and enjoy them hobbies! Tell su more!


Just don't think you have SA anymore...Soon,it becomes habitual .


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

simpleindian said:


> hey next time don't pay her consultation fee..nd tell her that money is nt a big deal lol..she is gonna withdraw her statement..just kidding..i think she is partially correct we need to get of of our comfort zone and try to enjoy life but it is n't easy as saying..well i think she meant that shyness and anxiety should not stop us from enjoying life and chasing our dreams.


Yes,its 100% true .Nothing can stop us from enjoying our life and chasing dreams no matter what it takes and how long it takes..


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> Yes,I've been going out a lot than I used to.


Cool, but how? How many sessions had you had? Any medication, been working up to this?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Temujin said:


> Cool, but how? How many sessions had you had? Any medication, been working up to this?


I've been on CBT and medications for over six months exactly since the day I joined SAS .I worked on everything she used to tell me .So yeah,it helped me finally


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

simpleindian said:


> hey next time don't pay her consultation fee..nd tell her that money is nt a big deal lol..she is gonna withdraw her statement..just kidding..i think she is partially correct we need to get of of our comfort zone and try to enjoy life but it is n't easy as saying..well i think she meant that shyness and anxiety should not stop us from enjoying life and chasing our dreams.


I leave my comfort zone everyday to go to work. Yet my SA only gets worse. Living with SEVERE SA is hell for me.

some Psychiatrist/Doctors have no clue what their talkin about. Its all about the money for them. They dont give a **** about anybody...as long as they get paid, thats all they care about.


----------



## NightAssassin (Aug 3, 2012)

there are difrent levels of SA sum ppl feel SA and just put up with it becos its not that bad

otheres brake down and cry otheres vomit otheres pass out we all have it at difrent levels and theres no way she can know what level you have it at

eg I can suck it up for very short windows but it drains me and I feel a lot of pain and mind blanks if i was driving a car when I have a mind blank I would kill ppl

sounds like she dont no what shes talking about


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> I've been on CBT and medications for over six months exactly since the day I joined SAS .I worked on everything she used to tell me .So yeah,it helped me finally


I see, good to see your hard work has paid off, but you see you have taken time to recover, isn't that different to the impression from your original post?

Also as was mentioned there are different levels and different types of social anxiety, so some people will need different methods and different timescales.


----------



## uncc91 (Mar 18, 2012)

Your on the right santosh. You will beat it because you are changing your thought pattern. You are on the same path I've taken. Many of those suffering from SA arent as lucky as you and I. SA traps you inside your own mind and causes you to believe/assume things that are not true or even real. Don't let the negativity of people bring you down. 12 months ago I was a depressed, overweight, virgin, who couldnt talk to girls to save my life. I had it as bad as anyone else, and I know how it goes. Hiding in my room, avoiding any social situation. It took months of work and I still have down days. But people from my past don't recognize these days. I started zoloft, and seeing a therapist bi-weekly. I started going to the gym 4 days a week, and most importantly my social skills have increased tremendously. I no longer think about every word I say. I let things go and don't worry about my past mistakes. Now I'm content(not depressed), in the best shape of my life, and my favorite part is I get girls now! I got laid a few months ago, and since then I'm getting girls numbers like crazy. But more importantly I've gotten rejected countless times and it hasn't bothered me. 

So keep up the positive attitude and along with changing your thought patterns, (it can take months be patient), I am 100% positive you will kick SA's ***. Your mindset is the exact same way mine was when I began to fight back. If your wondering, for me personally, it took4-5 months of therapy/meds before I really started seeing improvements. Im in month 8 right now and you wouldn't think I ever suffered from it these days. It is not as impossible as people want to make it, stay strong buddy.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Temujin said:


> I see, good to see your hard work has paid off, but you see you have taken time to recover, isn't that different to the impression from your original post?
> 
> Also as was mentioned there are different levels and different types of social anxiety, so some people will need different methods and different timescales.


Yes ,I agree.Btw ,mine was very severe social anxiety.I couldn't get out of my house for three months,all day in my home doing nothing.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

uncc91 said:


> Your on the right santosh. You will beat it because you are changing your thought pattern. You are on the same path I've taken. Many of those suffering from SA arent as lucky as you and I. SA traps you inside your own mind and causes you to believe/assume things that are not true or even real. Don't let the negativity of people bring you down. 12 months ago I was a depressed, overweight, virgin, who couldnt talk to girls to save my life. I had it as bad as anyone else, and I know how it goes. Hiding in my room, avoiding any social situation. It took months of work and I still have down days. But people from my past don't recognize these days. I started zoloft, and seeing a therapist bi-weekly. I started going to the gym 4 days a week, and most importantly my social skills have increased tremendously. I no longer think about every word I say. I let things go and don't worry about my past mistakes. Now I'm content(not depressed), in the best shape of my life, and my favorite part is I get girls now! I got laid a few months ago, and since then I'm getting girls numbers like crazy. But more importantly I've gotten rejected countless times and it hasn't bothered me.
> 
> So keep up the positive attitude and along with changing your thought patterns, (it can take months be patient), I am 100% positive you will kick SA's ***. Your mindset is the exact same way mine was when I began to fight back. If your wondering, for me personally, it took4-5 months of therapy/meds before I really started seeing improvements. Im in month 8 right now and you wouldn't think I ever suffered from it these days. It is not as impossible as people want to make it, stay strong buddy.


Thanks buddy and I'm glad you're a complete changed man now.People like you and me should bring as much positivity and never ending hope as possible o here and as well as in real life.I'm really happy about you


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Most therapists don't have a clue of what social anxiety is actually like

I told my counselor the other day that I experience social anxiety, and she said, *"you don't like big crowds then, huh?"*


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

You only know what it is like if you have had serious anxiety disorder before, which does not include isolated incidents like fear of public speaking which does not affect your life much.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

thomasjune said:


> I leave my comfort zone everyday to go to work. Yet my SA only gets worse. Living with SEVERE SA is hell for me.
> 
> some Psychiatrist/Doctors have no clue what their talkin about. Its all about the money for them. They dont give a **** about anybody...as long as they get paid, thats all they care about.


One more thing. OP, Im glad things are lookin better for you. Its always nice to hear when somebody is kicking SA in the ***...gives me hope for my future. Stay strong buddy.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

I love how people try to make something sound like it's not a big deal or get told something so simple and that's obviously easier said than done. When people tell me cliche things, I just roll my eyes. And like someone else said, of course a therapist, or someone who doesn't struggle with something, is gonna tell you it's not a big deal, because it doesn't affect their life. If a therapist told me that, I'd be finding a new therapist.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I love all the sarcastic comments, lmao.
On one hand I DO agree with her, because sometimes I think to myself, what's the big deal if I go to this party and don't click with anyone there? But then I think "Will this matter in a year's time?" and then I kind of think of it as not such of a big deal. But it's a hard disorder to recover from, unless you meet people you can connect with.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

simpleindian said:


> hey next time don't pay her consultation fee..nd tell her that money is nt a big deal lol..she is gonna withdraw her statement..just kidding..i think she is partially correct we need to get of of our comfort zone and try to enjoy life but it is n't easy as saying..well i think she meant that shyness and anxiety should not stop us from enjoying life and chasing our dreams.


had me laugh! haha
but sa is a big deal . people handle things differently. the girl has no idea!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

SA is a big deal to one's ego, not oneself. Accept it, become mindful of your thoughts as objects of consciousness, and let go of your ego.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

simpleindian said:


> hey next time don't pay her consultation fee..nd tell her that money is nt a big deal lol..she is gonna withdraw her statement..just kidding..i think she is partially correct we need to get of of our comfort zone and try to enjoy life but it is n't easy as saying..well i think she meant that shyness and anxiety should not stop us from enjoying life and chasing our dreams.


I think the difference between those two situations is that everyone needs to live, but SA serves no good purpose.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

psh , this guy ^^


----------

